# McDonald's Breakfast! How bad??



## ramanm (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,

If you are in a bulking cycle, how bad is it eating McDonald's breakfast couple times a week? Also what would you have if you did?

*Big Breakfast* (S



ausage, Egg, Hash Brown & free range scrambled egg)
​
Cals - 615

Protein - 28g

Fat - 36g

Carbs - 43g

Salt - 2.2g

*Pancakes & Sausages with Syrup*

*
*Cals - 665

Protein - 18g

Fat - 18g

Carbs - 104g

Salt - 2.3g

*Sausage & Egg McMuffic*

*
*Cals - 430

Protein - 23g

Fat - 24g

Carbs - 30g

Salt - 1.7g

*Bacon & Egg McMuffic*

*
*Cals - 345

Protein - 19g

Fat - 16g

Carbs - 29g

Salt - 1.4g


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i eat one every single morning...double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal..yum


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't class any food as 'bad' as I train afterwards. It's only 'bad' when you sit on your ass and let it fester into stored fat and gurge!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

They're bloody lovely I know that much.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Youre gonna build a body die for eating that lot mate

as in heart attack.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

No such thing as bad foods, just bad diets.

Double sausage and egg muffin for me thanks :beer:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

double sausage and egg muffin, can't beat it man! I was eating McDonald's nearly every day at one point...I would not advice it though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

c'mon it's fast food FFS! ITS FCKIN SHYTE!¬


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its about the only thing i eat from mcdonalds and i usually get 2 double sausage and egg mcmuffins if im out shopping early enough on a saturday, really sets my up for the day.

wouldnt do it more than once a week tho


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> c'mon it's fast food FFS! ITS FCKIN SHYTE!¬


no its good for you, have you not seen the commercials


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Had the breakfast wrap the other day, was well tasty, but greecy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I would think the only thing good in any of it is the egg and possibly the "sausage". Protein ratio is poor compared to carbs and fats, lots of salt too. Not going to kill you now and again but not what I'd eat every day.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What about 20 chicken nuggets and a double cheeseburger :rolleye: is that bad?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> What about 20 chicken nuggets and a double cheeseburger :rolleye: is that bad?


Chicken nuggets - protein

cheese burger - fats, protein, carbs

seems decent!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Couldn't stomach one for breakfast but I am partial to a Big Mac and 4 nuggets when I fancy a snack (then again I eat a lot of takeaways so not like I'm fussy!) No chips though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

OH MY FCKIN DAYZZZZZZZ

Be real it's processed to hell and back low quality shyt! God knows what you are really eating.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

empzb said:


> Couldn't stomach one for breakfast but I am partial to a Big Mac and 4 nuggets when I fancy a snack (then again I eat a lot of takeaways so not like I'm fussy!) No chips though


why not chips?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> OH MY FCKIN DAYZZZZZZZ
> 
> Be real it's processed to hell and back low quality shyt! *God knows what you are really eatin*g.


I know, protein, fat and carbs... real conspiracy :whistling:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't believe what I'm reading and agree with 'readyandwaiting' it's processed food. It has no benefit to you if you are trying to live a healthy life. Defeats the whole object of trying to train and live healthier.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I go with the "Oats So Simple" if I eat there in a morning - sad but true.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

morgan84 said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading and agree with 'readyandwaiting' it's processed food. It has no benefit to you if you are trying to live a healthy life. Defeats the whole object of trying to train and live healthier.


who said anything bout wanting to live a healthy life?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Balance your cals and you can eat whatever the fvck you want.

Eat too many you'll get fat, too few you'll lose weight.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll stick to my muesli and a shake, anything from mcdonalds just tastes foul.

I'd rather have a proper full english breakfast or a big plate of scrambled eggs if i was going to eat hot food in the morning.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Doink said:


> Balance your cals and you can eat whatever the fvck you want.
> 
> Eat too many you'll get fat, too few you'll lose weight.
> 
> It's as simple as that.


**********************************

It's not though is it?

I could live on Mars Bars and hit 3,000 calories a day but it wouldn't get me anywhere fast.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have two double sausage and egg muffins with extra hasbrowns most mornings to pass the time as I drive to work.

Food is like blowjobs, none ae 'bad' its just some are better than others.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> who said anything bout wanting to live a healthy life?


this exactly - who here actually lives a healthy clean life?? Most are eating way too many calories than is required (to be healthy, not to gain muscle and strength etc) and as many, if not more are injecting hormones into their bodies and knockin back stimulants like they are going out of fashion.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

double sausage egg Mcmuffin, 4 hash browns large coke then tip a couple of G's of speed into my coke and head off to work... perfect way to start the day!

tbf though id much prefer a proper breakfast cob from a burger van, were talking decent bacon, lincolnshire sausages, 2 eggs and maybe a beef burger thrown in for good measure! BOOM! and thats why i got so fat! :'(


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

A couple of week is not going to harm you. Eat sh*t food in moderation i say.

Tastes good, so why not!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

as long as it fits your macro's


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never bother with mcd's brekky...

Sometime get a craving for a double cheeseburger or 3 though!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Double sausage and eggs lovely but it's in no means healthy, stick to it being on your cheat day and it ok though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> i eat one every single morning...double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal..yum


Hawk us if that's you in the pic I can't believe you eat it everyday!

Lies?

Gear?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> **********************************
> 
> It's not though is it?
> 
> I could live on Mars Bars and hit 3,000 calories a day but it wouldn't get me anywhere fast.


Well it is because if your BMR+activity demand was 3000 calories you'd neither get fat nor lose weight, so yes it is.

You'd probably get diabetes though.

Nobody mentioned a specific diet, only calorie demands So what exactly was your point? Ridiculous example anyway tbh as nobody is going to do that


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

double sausage and egg mcmuffin - 36g fat, 28g carbs, 35g protein

Morning bodybuilder shake consisting of 2.5 tbsp evoo, 40g oats and a scoop of whey would be very similar macro breakdown, your body wouldnt know the difference


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its not that i do not like mc donalds but really cant stand the actual brand and for that reason i am out !!!!

I personally think theres nothing worse food wise than rolling up to a maccy d's looking at the picture, Getting served by some boss eyed halfwit some burger that looks like the run over it before drowning it in fat. they pay there staff peanuts and the directors of the company are some of the richest most influntional people in the food industry. I am not hippy but cant stand what they stand for

In bath theres a swartz burger, Now thats a burger !!!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> double sausage and egg mcmuffin - 36g fat, 28g carbs, 35g protein
> 
> Morning bodybuilder shake consisting of 2.5 tbsp evoo, 40g oats and a scoop of whey would be very similar macro breakdown, your body wouldnt know the difference


Bet your ****hole would though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Bet your ****hole would though.


well, that would just depend on the rest of the diet tbh, i bet our assholes dont thank us from our high protein diets anyway lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> well, that would just depend on the rest of the diet tbh, i bet our assholes dont thank us from our high protein diets anyway lol


My **** def didn't thank me tues morning after having 800g carb up on Monday evening :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyways mcd's sucks get down cafe have proper breakfast.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

dude make your own version of what mcdonalds sell man would taste so much nicer, get yourself some sausages near 98% pork hmmmmmmm fresh eggs!, fresh bread!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I gave up on Maccy D's a long time ago and am not fussed about it. KFC is harder to avoid for me!!! I have to say to myself 'no'! Just sooooo greasy!!! But that Colonel f.uc.king knows his chicken.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> I gave up on Maccy D's a long time ago and am not fussed about it. KFC is harder to avoid for me!!! I have to say to myself 'no'! Just sooooo greasy!!! But that Colonel f.uc.king knows his chicken.


Ah man now were talking! How can u not be seduced by colonels smiling face lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> I gave up on Maccy D's a long time ago and am not fussed about it. KFC is harder to avoid for me!!! I have to say to myself 'no'! Just sooooo greasy!!! But that Colonel f.uc.king knows his chicken.


amen brother

seriously though, isnt there an article somewhere saying that u can leave a mcdonalds burger in your cupboard for months and months and it wont go mouldy, due to all the crap and stuff thats in it?

still tastes nice though


----------

